# Looking for the retarded flounder



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Just about every trip Ive been on, I managed to find at least the one retarded flounder that didn't get the memo not to hang out at near shore... 



I know it's not "prime" season for floundering right now and most have moved to the gulf, but I figured what the hell I'll give it a shot, it's gonna get cold again soon so might as well take advantage of this warm spell.



Went wading at a spot near my house that I have scored some nice ones before. Water was quite clear and calm tonight, starting to clear up some after all the rain. 



Walked for about 90 minutes and didn't see the first track. Saw a nice blue crab, and surprisingly, quite a few bait fish. Wrapped it up and went home and fixed me a margarita.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

even the cross-eyed flounder was smart enough to not be there..... Thats pretty bad!oke


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

What kind of bait fish were you seeing?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

saw about a trillion little fish looked like they just hatched, some finger mullet, glass minnows


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Where is this place that you are seeing signs of life at?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *navkingfisher (1/29/2010)*Where is this place that you are seeing signs of life at?




Scenic hwy, Escambia bay, north of the chimney. Plenty of bait fish


----------

